# Home made powdercoating oven



## Rip_jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

Has anyone ever considered buying a homemade powdercoating oven? I have fabricated one 7 foot long and a guy that I work with told some people and he offered me 7500 for it. It took me 8 1/2 -9 months to map it out, gather supplies, and a few trial and error procedures. But it works flawless and is 100% operating and is able to be taken apart in about 20 minutes with some help. What do you guys think? I didn't sell it cause I use it 24/7 ,but would anyone purchase one?


----------



## Rocket Man (Nov 26, 2011)

I have worked in powder coating for 16 years. I built several ovens, 1 batch oven and 3 continious ovens.

The batch oven is 12 ft wide, 24 ft long, tall enough to drive a forklift in there with several racks of parts. We fill the oven with as many racks of parts as it will hold. Close the doors, turn on the heat, when the temperature reaches 240 degrees it runs for 20 minutes then turns off. In about 30 minutes or so it will be cool then the parts will be loaded onto a tractor trailer truck after inspection.

The continious oven is 2 ft wide, 4 ft tall, 80 ft long. The continious oven can do 10,000. small parts per hour to about 100 very large parts per hour. Temperature inside is usually 240 degrees F.

Production decides on the set temperature of the oven according to the spec sheet of the manfactures power. Each power has a cure time and a cure temperature. Some companies specify the type of power they want us to use on their parts. If the spec sheet says 240 degrees for 20 minutes that is how long it has to stay in the oven once the parts have come up to full temperature. We can attach heat sensor to parts to find out when the metal has reached 240 degrees F then we time for 20 minutes then the oven gets turned off then it cools down.

At the moment we are powder coating shelves for Dollar General at the rate of a tractor trailer truck load every day. Sometimes we powder coat wheel weights, some times motor cycle frames, sometimes city lamp poles, sometimes generator frames and more.

We checked into buying ovens from manufactures but they want several times what it will cost us to build our own. I built the 80 ft continious oven in 3 months and did most of the work all by myself. The batch oven took about 2 months. Heating elements are 240 volts $1000 each they are 4 ft long 1 ft high. 4 rows of heating elements down the middle 2 rows each side. Manufactures price was $450,000. and delivery time was 1 year for a ready made oven. I built this oven for much cheaper in 3 months. I used Fuji programmable temperature controllers $250 each only need 3 controllers to control 3 sections of the oven. Heaters are wired in banks, first, middle, and last. It also has 20 on/off relays rated 240 VAC 60 amps each. The chain conveyor system runs along the top of the oven. It is really very simple.


----------



## Rip_jeff (Nov 27, 2011)

There are alot of people on YouTube and stuff just rigging up boxes basically sitting in ovens. I mean it's cheap, easy, but only able to do small parts.


----------



## Rocket Man (Nov 27, 2011)

Most powder coat companies need an oven built to do their specific size parts and quantity. 

The powder coat oven manufactures see this as a gold mine that is why prices are so high.

The biggest problem with ordering a custom made oven is the powder coat company needs it NOW other wise the customer will take their business else where.

You can get rich building custom ovens the biggest problem is advertising. If the customers do know you exist you will never sell an oven. If your a new business customers don't want to be the first ginny pig.


----------



## Rip_jeff (Nov 27, 2011)

I built one myself. I'm making a video and stuff showing step by step how I did it. I'll let u know when I post it


----------



## Rip_jeff (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone else build one, or been thinking about building one?


----------



## Rip_jeff (Jan 11, 2012)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoHpwoQPDko&context=C3cd5cf8ADOEgsToPDskLP4YTpNnLCKojmmJq97CsO[/ame]


CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Path (Jan 11, 2012)

*Nice job* ... do you have any plans that are available? 


Pat H.


----------



## Rip_jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

@path, I don't but I will find the site I got the idea off of. It's a smaller one but still works perfect


----------



## Rip_jeff (Jan 15, 2012)

Anyone have pix or videos of their build? Post a link and share it. I would like to see what others have made. Check mine out and let me know what you think


----------

